# Surefire E2DL single output model (w/beamshots and runtime)



## Chao (May 4, 2008)

This E2DL is single output model, I bought this from batteryjunction, thanks Matt for sell this light:twothumbs. The new E2DL use TIR optics instead of reflector, the beam pattern looks as same as KX2 or E1B.








Size comparison to Fenix TK10, E2L (w/KX2) and E2D, the size looks just like E2L, but with strike Bezel and scalloped tailcap.

Output: I did ceiling bounce test, and estimated the total output is around 140 lumens, this was not tested by light box, so may be not correct, you can take a look at this thread for more output information https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196472

Lux reading at 1 meter: 6700 lux, (other references: P3DQ5 3480 lux, TK10 8220 lux)

5m beamshots 











10m beamshots












Runtime









After seeing the picture above, I think most of you know why I bought this single output model E2DL:devil:, yes, I have McGizimo 2-stage tail cap, and this is my dual-output E2DL just twist it for different brightness. 

This new E2DL is a nice light:thumbsup:, more than 120 lum through the TIR lens is really cool, strong throw with useful spill, and I think I will still get the 5/120 lum dual-output version.

--5/26 update--
Add the picture of E2DL with Z61 tailcap and the size compare to L1 (Cree)


----------



## KDOG3 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome review thanks! My two stage is on the way soon! Can't wait to get my mitts on it.


----------



## woodrow (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Chao! I am glad the 120 lumens translates to what looks like brighter spill than the e2l cree. I am looking forward to mine coming monday or tuesday. Thanks again.


----------



## seattlite (May 4, 2008)

Great review. From your ceiling bounce test can your rank your lights in order of brightness.


----------



## Chao (May 4, 2008)

seattlite said:


> Great review. From your ceiling bounce test can your rank your lights in order of brightness.



Hi seattlite, I am not really sure the numbers I estimated from ceiling bounce test are correct, unless I use light box and have a good standard to calibrate (like your 120P), but I observed the output was close to my P3D Q5, this can be confirmed by your data indirectly (E2DL vs P3D Rebel100)


----------



## seattlite (May 4, 2008)

Chao said:


> Hi seattlite, I am not really sure the numbers I estimated from ceiling bounce test are correct, unless I use light box and have a good standard to calibrate (like your 120P), but I observed the output was close to my P3D Q5, this can be confirmed by your data indirectly (E2DL vs P3D Rebel100)



I'm curious about your TK10. Which one is brighter, P3D Q5, E2DL or the TK10?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## electromage (May 4, 2008)

The TK10 actually looks quite throwy. I'd imagined a wider/smoother beam.

PS: It's funny how things in the room seem to appear and disappear depending on the light used. I wonder why the pumpkin and balloons are only visible with the P3D...


----------



## Crenshaw (May 4, 2008)

how does the beam shape compare to the L1? the L1's beam is my only gripe about it..

Crenshaw


----------



## Chao (May 4, 2008)

seattlite said:


> I'm curious about your TK10. Which one is brighter, P3D Q5, E2DL or the TK10?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard



Hi Rechard, the TK10 is brighter, in my scale, TK10 was estimated 170+ lum, and both E2DL and P3DQ5 were 140+ lum.



electromage said:


> PS: It's funny how things in the room seem to appear and disappear depending on the light used. I wonder why the pumpkin and balloons are only visible with the P3D...


I took my beamshots at different time, and the P3D Q5 was taken at last Halloween


----------



## Chao (May 4, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> how does the beam shape compare to the L1? the L1's beam is my only gripe about it..
> 
> Crenshaw



Hi Crenshaw, in my observation, the E2DL hot spot is a little smaller and tighter than the L1, the beam shape looks like KX2, and just brighter.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, great review!

That beauty will definitely be my next SureFire.


----------



## JNewell (May 5, 2008)

Chao said:


> After seeing the picture above, I think most of you know why I bought this single output model E2DL:devil:, yes, I have McGizimo 2-stage tail cap, and this is my dual-output E2DL just twist it for different brightness.


 
Question: does the 2-stage tailcap work on your E2DL? Which model do you have? Would THIS tailcap work?


----------



## Chao (May 5, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Question: does the 2-stage tailcap work on your E2DL? Which model do you have? Would THIS tailcap work?



Yes, the 2-stage tailcap works well on my E2DL, there are different types of tailcap from the shop can fit E-series light, I use flat style plus 15 ohm resistor, the low-level I read is about 1400 lux at 1meter and estimated about 40 lum.

My 2-stage tailcap setup:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=963
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=556


----------



## toby_pra (May 6, 2008)

Nice review. Very strong beam of the Surefire...


----------



## woodrow (May 6, 2008)

I received mine today. Nice job sf! White tint, good output. Chao, how does it compare to your new olight 2aa in overall output?


----------



## Chao (May 6, 2008)

woodrow said:


> I received mine today. Nice job sf! White tint, good output. Chao, how does it compare to your new olight 2aa in overall output?



Mine has white tint too, and if compare to my Olight T25 2aa, E2DL is brighter. The beamshots may not easy to tell, but I see the difference by ceiling bounce test.


----------



## woodrow (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! I think I will just keep buying 123a's for the E2dL then.... Thanks also for the quick response.


----------



## JNewell (May 6, 2008)

Chao said:


> Yes, the 2-stage tailcap works well on my E2DL, there are different types of tailcap from the shop can fit E-series light, I use flat style plus 15 ohm resistor, the low-level I read is about 1400 lux at 1meter and estimated about 40 lum.
> 
> My 2-stage tailcap setup:
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=963
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=556


 
Interesting - does anyone know how the two-level E2DL is implemented from the factory? It sounds like it's in the head?


----------



## matrixshaman (May 6, 2008)

I'm guessing it's a toggle function in the heads circuit - on once for high (or low - not sure which is first) and off/on again for high. From SF : "Two-stage tailcap switch: press for momentary-on at high setting, release and press again (within two seconds) for momentary-on at low setting; click for constant-on at high-setting, click off and click on again (within two seconds) for constant-on at low setting" While they say 2 stage tailcap I think the function has to be in the head.


----------



## JNewell (May 6, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> I'm guessing it's a toggle function in the heads circuit - on once for high (or low - not sure which is first) and off/on again for high. From SF : "Two-stage tailcap switch: press for momentary-on at high setting, release and press again (within two seconds) for momentary-on at low setting; click for constant-on at high-setting, click off and click on again (within two seconds) for constant-on at low setting" While they say 2 stage tailcap I think the function has to be in the head.


 
That was my guess as well.

Any reason an LED light like this won't work with a 2-stage tailcap implementing a low level with a simple resistor???


----------



## Size15's (May 7, 2008)

Like the E1B, E1L and E2L, the E2DL's dual output is a feature controlled by the bezel. The TailCap is a standard clickie just like with the other lights mentioned.


----------



## openbolt1 (May 7, 2008)

Chao said:


>


I have to say even though I have a new SF E2DL incoming (I like "E" series lights) that is a pretty nice spill coming from the Olight T25! 
Great pictures Chao..


----------



## WildChild (May 8, 2008)

Just ordered a single level E2DL! I'm not happy with this 2 levels UI and since there was a chance to get a one level version, I took it!


----------



## JNewell (May 8, 2008)

Yup, easy to change your mind later if you already bought the single-stage light...love mine.


----------



## AnimalHousePA (May 8, 2008)

My single stage should be here tomorrow...can't wait to get it.


----------



## woodrow (May 9, 2008)

After using this light for a couple of nights outdoors, I am even More impressed with it. The spot is just really nice for lighting things 7-15 yards away. This is usually where I want things lit up. It has plenty of spill to keep from stumbling, and it will reach out to 50+ yards when needed. Also, the beam's spot and output level reminds me of my old SF 9AN incan. (which I really liked) All while resting in a much smaller package. This light truly has impressed me.


----------



## maxspeeds (May 10, 2008)

Chao,

How does this 2008 E2DL head (120 lumen) compare to the 2008 KX2 head (60 lumen) in terms of useful outdoor output? I currently have a 2008 KX2 and am on the fence of purchasing this new E2DL head. Can you share your thoughts on these two great innovations from surefire?

thanks!


----------



## SureAddicted (May 10, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Like the E1B, E1L and E2L, the E2DL's dual output is a feature controlled by the bezel. The TailCap is a standard clickie just like with the other lights mentioned.




Al, or anyone else who can help me out, regarding the E2DL and the E1B Im assuming the spill and beam is the same on both but the E2DL will out throw the E1B. How much more will the E2DL have over the E1B regarding throw?

Regards
Steve


----------



## Size15's (May 10, 2008)

Depends on one's eyes.
I'm of the opinion that through is very much the result of the atmospheric conditions and one's eyesight.


----------



## Chao (May 10, 2008)

maxspeeds said:


> Chao,
> 
> How does this 2008 E2DL head (120 lumen) compare to the 2008 KX2 head (60 lumen) in terms of useful outdoor output? I currently have a 2008 KX2 and am on the fence of purchasing this new E2DL head. Can you share your thoughts on these two great innovations from surefire?
> 
> thanks!



The 60 lum KX2 is already good in outdoors, however the E2LD has great throw can lighting far away, woodrow has good describtion of E2DL in outdoors:



woodrow said:


> After using this light for a couple of nights outdoors, I am even More impressed with it. The spot is just really nice for lighting things 7-15 yards away. This is usually where I want things lit up. It has plenty of spill to keep from stumbling, and it will reach out to 50+ yards when needed. Also, the beam's spot and output level reminds me of my old SF 9AN incan. (which I really liked) All while resting in a much smaller package. This light truly has impressed me.



I don't have outdoor beamshots, but compare to 2008 KX2 and E1B, the indoor differences still dramatic.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice review. I snagged one of the E2DL heads being sold on CPFM and it is awesome. Great tint and incredibly bright on high. I like that it's high on first and that it has a low. As a result I'm no longer wanting a SF L1. This is a light I've sought for a long time and had an LED upgrade planned for my existing E2D for a long time but SF has saved me the trouble. SF really got it right on this. The existing E2D host with momentary or click on makes this an ideal setup to get to the level you want fast. It's become a favorite all over again. I'm running mine on a 17670 rechargeable and I don't see any difference in brightness to my eyes. I'll have to check it on the light meter later but it works great with this battery.


----------



## LA OZ (May 12, 2008)

Does the 17670 battery fit into the new E2DL body? If not, any suggest on which rechargeable batteries works on the new E2DL?


----------



## ttran97 (May 12, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Does the 17670 battery fit into the new E2DL body? If not, any suggest on which rechargeable batteries works on the new E2DL?



Some say unprotected 17670s will fit. Protected ones won't. Two RCR123s work, too. Your low mode will be a bit brighter than the regular low. The high is pretty much the same, not much difference.


----------



## WildChild (May 15, 2008)

Got my single level E2DL! The beam is perfectly white and the emitter is perfectly aligned with a big and bright hotspot! YEAH! I really don't regret getting this light!


----------



## prime77 (May 15, 2008)

Chao or any of you guys with your E2DL is the side spill effected by the strike teeth like the incan E2D? Or does the TIR focus the beam.


----------



## WildChild (May 15, 2008)

prime77 said:


> Chao or any of you guys with your E2DL is the side spill effected by the strike teeth like the incan E2D? Or does the TIR focus the beam.



The incan E2D flower effect is almost absent. It looks different. The TIR does well this job in focusing the beam, with a bright enough, but narrow spill.


----------



## prime77 (May 15, 2008)

> The incan E2D flower effect is almost absent. It looks different. The TIR does well this job in focusing the beam, with a bright enough, but narrow spill.


Thanks WildChild. I'm still waiting for my E2DL to come and took a walk last night with my E2D. I forgot about the beam shape and was wondering about the E2DL.


----------



## WildChild (May 15, 2008)

I find the beamshape cool on my E2D, my girlfriend finds it cute!


----------



## WildChild (May 15, 2008)

As a matter of fact, my 120 lumens E2DL is slightly brighter than my "170" lumens Wolf-Eyes Defender II P4 HO!  Really nice light...


----------



## prime77 (May 15, 2008)

> As a matter of fact, my 120 lumens E2DL is slightly brighter than my "170" lumens Wolf-Eyes Defender II P4 HO!  Really nice light...


Great. I can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Chao (May 15, 2008)

WildChild said:


> The incan E2D flower effect is almost absent. It looks different. The TIR does well this job in focusing the beam, with a bright enough, but narrow spill.


Yes, and I almost forgot there's a crenellated strike bezel there when using it!



WildChild said:


> As a matter of fact, my 120 lumens E2DL is slightly brighter than my "170" lumens Wolf-Eyes Defender II P4 HO!  Really nice light...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (May 16, 2008)

I feel so naked when I went out for a walk in this really dark street. I have placed an order for one as this may come in handy when I am in the same situation .


----------



## toby_pra (May 19, 2008)

Is it sure that i can use the E2D LED with 2*RCR123???

Does anyone used it already in this configuration?


----------



## LA OZ (May 22, 2008)

Mine arrived today. I must say it is very bright but the emitter is not centered. Does anyone know the easy way to center it?


----------



## toby_pra (May 22, 2008)

I think its not so easy to center the LED...how is it build in?

is it fixed with screws or artic silver or sonething like this?


----------



## WildChild (May 22, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Mine arrived today. I must say it is very bright but the emitter is not centered. Does anyone know the easy way to center it?



The emitter is probably epoxied. My L1 is "badly" off-center. It gives the hotspot a bug shape (yes, I can see the wings!). I just learned to live with it and I don't see it anymore when I really use the light. This is my EDC and currently most used one! About my E2DL, this the 1st SF with this optic that is perfectly centered. My E2L slightly off-center but the hotspot of this E2DL is perfect!


----------



## openbolt1 (May 22, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Mine arrived today. I must say it is very bright but the emitter is not centered. Does anyone know the easy way to center it?



Same here. Way off center. I called SF yesterday and they said they would send a UPS call tag out to pick up the whole light. UPS came today while I was at work and left a notice. I need to get it out on the porch for them to pick it up now. 

Mine is a single stage and when I asked them if I could keep it that way she said no way.

Oh well, I loose my single stage off center and in exchange get a good one hopefully.


----------



## LA OZ (May 23, 2008)

I was trying to run a 17670 down last night and was expecting an hour maximum. To my surprise, it was running for two hours. The brightness after two hours was similar to my E1B on Max (I don't have a light meter by the way). I was too tired and stop the experiment before bed. Could someone perform a proper runtime on the 17670?


----------



## WildChild (May 23, 2008)

openbolt1 said:


> Same here. Way off center. I called SF yesterday and they said they would send a UPS call tag out to pick up the whole light. UPS came today while I was at work and left a notice. I need to get it out on the porch for them to pick it up now.
> 
> Mine is a single stage and when I asked them if I could keep it that way she said no way.
> 
> Oh well, I loose my single stage off center and in exchange get a good one hopefully.



Sad... Thanksfully, my single stage E2DL has a perfectly centered emitter! On the other side, my L1 has a badly off-center emitter, it makes the hotspot bug shaped. Bad on a white wall but I don't see it at all with normal use.


----------



## cyberpunk (May 23, 2008)

My _only_ beef with the E2DL is that it is not the same length as the E2D. The E2DL is almost exactly 1 E2D(L) tailcap longer than the E2D.

For my use of the E2DL (and my E2D before I received my E2DL), I found the length of the E2D perfect. Ergo - the E2DL is a bit longer than I would have preferred.

Having said that, I feel that the length is a fair trade for the increased run-time and lumens output that comes with the E2DL.


----------



## Lightguy27 (May 24, 2008)

I have to admit, that thing is awesome.


----------



## LA OZ (May 24, 2008)

So far, I am very happy with the E2DL. It is is growing on me. Soon, it will become my favourite. All I need is a good holster for it. Any suggestion?


----------



## blinder switch (May 24, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> So far, I am very happy with the E2DL. It is is growing on me. Soon, it will become my favourite. All I need is a good holster for it. Any suggestion?


 
*Is this also a single stage E2DL?*

*I have not yet found a review on the two stage, or 120 / 5 lumens model E2DL here on this very good site. I am wondering if any reviews have been done on the two stage version. *

*I finally have one (E2DL two stage)coming to my house now anyday, as some are in stock in Ocala, Florida.*:thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (May 24, 2008)

Yes, I have the two stages version. I will do further experiment with the 17670 battery tonight.


----------



## Chao (May 24, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> Yes, I have the two stages version. I will do further experiment with the 17670 battery tonight.



Thanks LA OZ, and I just done the 14650 (17670 can not fits my E2DL tube) runtime with my single level E2DL, don't know whether the 2-stage E2DL has same result?


----------



## LA OZ (May 25, 2008)

Hello Chao, thank you for the runtime chart. This is also my observation. With the protected 17670 (very tight fitting by the way). I got about half the brightness from the start and there is a gradual dimming of brightness over 4 hours. At the end of 4 hours the brightness is slightly dimmer than my E2L on Max. It followed by rapid dimming. This is all very good. I love the long runtime with rechargeable.


----------



## woodrow (May 25, 2008)

I just bought my second Olight t20 Q5. I actually like the e2dl's beam much better outdoors. I am really happy with this light!


----------



## Kiessling (May 25, 2008)

I am really impressed by the beam of the E2DL. If only the bezel did not have the teeth ... :sick2:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (May 25, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I am really impressed by the beam of the E2DL. If only the bezel did not have the teeth ... :sick2:



Dremel!


----------



## Kiessling (May 25, 2008)

Sacrilege !!!  
Honestly though ... I might remove them surgically if SF does not release a similar light without teeth. We'll see.

BTW .... thanx for the runtime graph !! Appreciate the effort.

bk


----------



## JNewell (May 25, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I am really impressed by the beam of the E2DL. If only the bezel did not have the teeth ... :sick2:


 
Definitely agree...SureFire, are you listening? :wave:


----------



## Mags (May 26, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Some say unprotected 17670s will fit. Protected ones won't. Two RCR123s work, too. Your low mode will be a bit brighter than the regular low. The high is pretty much the same, not much difference.



Are you sure the 2xRCR123s are safe?


----------



## ttran97 (May 26, 2008)

Mags said:


> Are you sure the 2xRCR123s are safe?



Well, I didn't keep my E2DL for long, so I don't know what the long-term effects would be on it. I do have a KX2 head that I run 2 RCR123s...and over 10 hrs later, no problems that I know of. The KX2 and E2DL head both have the same type of circuit board.


----------



## Federal LG (May 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the picture, Chao!

:wave:


----------



## blinder switch (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E2DL dual output model (w/pics)*

*I received my 1st E2DL SF torch yesterday, and I did a little first impressions review from my web site. This torch is much more powerful than I thought it was going to be. As a matter of fact, after about 5 minutes of checking it out I called Kevin from BrightFlashlights in Ocala, Florida and ordered another dual output E2DL and a strike bezel, and he said he had both single and dual output E2DL SF lights still available, but not for long. So I should get my second E2DL this week. I love the E2D's, as I own 2 incans and 1 LED model, with another LED model (E2DL) on the way...damn that's 4 E2D's. I think this E2DL is as nice as my E1B and my 2 ea L1's (2nd Gen). These are my favorite EDC lights, especially the E2DL. That joker is awesome, to say the least.*

*Anyway here is a review I did on the dual output SureFire model E2DL.*

http://www.50magnum.com/e2dl.htm

*blinder switch*


----------



## EV_007 (May 31, 2008)

As always, nice shots and review. :thumbsup:


----------



## brunt_sp (Jun 12, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I am really impressed by the beam of the E2DL. If only the bezel did not have the teeth ... :sick2:


Yes. Toothless bezel for me please SF.


----------



## tazambo (Jun 15, 2008)

The bezel for the E2DL is now available from OpticsHQ.
*SureFire KX2C High-output LED heads*

It comes *without* the teeth.
Available in HA or HA-BK
Priced at $135 (only $1 less than a whole E2DL)

There is a thread in the Dealer's Corner on CPFMP.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179811

Regards
Dave


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 16, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I am really impressed by the beam of the E2DL. If only the bezel did not have the teeth ... :sick2:


 
Amen! I love my E2DL but I could do without the sharp teeth.

Bill


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 25, 2008)

chao,

does the surefire e2dl dual output has the same runtime curve as the graph above?


----------



## Chao (Dec 28, 2008)

seale_navy said:


> chao,
> 
> does the surefire e2dl dual output has the same runtime curve as the graph above?



Yes, I did test that, the current dual output version in high level has same runtime curve as the previous single output version I showed above


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 29, 2008)

chao.. I need a favour from u..

I would appreciate a lot if u could take some pics of the E2DL with the Z61 tailcap on illustrating the crenallated bezel, I really want to see whether how sharp is it. I am not too much a fan of the bezel and the scalloped tailcap though..


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 29, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> Amen! I love my E2DL but I could do without the sharp teeth.
> 
> Bill


 
An angle grinder and 5 min of your time can fix that.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 10, 2009)

:twothumbsNice review. Make me thinking getting one.


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for the great review! let me know when the Turbo Head is available! :thumbsup:


----------



## brucec (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I'm a bit late to the party, but I just received my dual output E2DL. Wow, this light is a crazy bright scorcher! It easily outthrows my Malkoff M60 and it is at least comparable if not brighter in a ceiling bounce test. The E2DL's beam is tight and even and is free of the slight donut hole in the center of the M60 hotspot. The tint is very white and neutral even when viewed in daylight. I find it hard to believe the low is only 5 lumens. Perhaps the 5/120 is more like 10/240.

For those of you that are turned off by the teeth, MIK does great dental work. I held out for a long time on this light because of the silly bezel teeth, but MIK did a great job in taking care of that.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2874413


----------



## SnakeEyes20 (May 12, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone knows if they make any aftermarket tail cap switches that include a strobe feature for the e2dl? or where i might get a customized tailcap switch that would enable me to add a strobe feature without losing the 2 stage (5/120 lumen) switch? thanks for the info


----------

